# Nebendiskussion aus Katzenklappe vs. SPS Lösung



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2022)

Meine Lösung währe Katze Kastrieren und aussetzen,
hat aber nichts mit SPS zu tun.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meine Lösung währe Katze Kastrieren *und aussetzen,*


und vorher noch ein Bein brechen, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> und vorher noch ein Bein brechen, oder?


Wenn es sein muss, Katzen haben ja vier.
Auf jedem Fall kommt Sie dann nicht so leicht zurück.

Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst was Hauskatzen für 
Schäden in der heimischen Vogelwelt anrichten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst was Hauskatzen für
> Schäden in der heimischen Vogelwelt anrichten?


Ja, ist bekannt. Mit ihnen kann man auch selber ganz schön Ärger haben. Stichwort Katzenklo fremder Katzen im Garten oder markieren an Hausecken, eingehende Bäume und Hecken.........


----------



## s_kraut (11 September 2022)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Beckhoff im Haus verbaut und so ziemlich alles automatisiert was man automatisieren kann. (Inklusive Postkasten wenn der Postbote was reinwirft, etc.).
> Seit ein paar Wochen bin ich nun Besitzer einer Katze.


Regel #1: man besitzt keine Katze; eine Katze hält sich ihr Personal 


klaus1 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich gleich die Frage im Neubau wo diese raus und rein kann ohne mein zutun.
> Leider habe ich keine Nebeneingangstüre, sondern nur Fenster / Kellerfenster (Doppelverglasung). und ein Hörmann Sektionaltor.
> 
> Meine Ideen:
> ...


Keep it simpel, keep it stupid!

Wobei natürlich durch die Katzenklappe jede Katze durch kann. Mit der RFID-Lösung nur die mit dem Halsband.

Ansonsten sorgt die Katze schon dafür dass sie rein kann, wenn sie rein will. Stellt sich ans Fenster und jault...oder geht zum Nachbarn.


klaus1 schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee / Umsetzungsstrategie?
> Danke,
> Klaus


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst was Hauskatzen für
> Schäden in der heimischen Vogelwelt anrichten?



Also rostige Nägel richten auch verdammt viel Schaden an.
Ich bin mal in so einen getreten ... Durch die Schuhsohle, durch den Mittelfuß bis er oben am Schuh rauskam.
Reintreten war schon schlimm, rausziehen noch schlimmer und die Tetanus-Spritze war am schlimmsten.

Soviel Schmerzen hat mir noch keine Katze zugefügt!


----------



## s_kraut (11 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also rostige Nägel richten auch verdammt viel Schaden an.
> Ich bin mal in so einen getreten ... Durch die Schuhsohle, durch den Mittelfuß bis er oben am Schuh rauskam.
> Reintreten war schon schlimm, rausziehen noch schlimmer und die Tetanus-Spritze war am schlimmsten.
> 
> Soviel Schmerzen hat mir noch keine Katze zugefügt!


der muss nicht mal rostig sein.

Als wir als Kinder mal nachts auf der Baustelle spielen waren, hat mein Kumpel an einer Nagelpistole rumgefingert und festgestellt, dass da noch Druck drauf war. 50mm U-Haken durch den Daumen geschossen.

Ich musste ihm das dann daheim in der Werkstatt rausziehen und am nächsten Tag seiner Mutter bestätigen, dass er sich mit der Schere geschnitten hat  🙈


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2022)

Ich arbeite immer mit Sicherheitsschuhen und spiele nicht mit
Nagelpistolen, für so etwas habe ich einen Hammer, damit kloppe
ich rostige Nägel weg.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich arbeite immer mit Sicherheitsschuhen und spiele nicht mit
> Nagelpistolen, für so etwas habe ich einen Hammer, damit kloppe
> ich rostige Nägel weg.


Du darfst dich gerne mal mit dem Hammer auf en Finger hauen … Nicht arg … Nur so dass er leicht blau wird und nachts klopft wie die Hölle  😀


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Du darfst dich gerne mal mit dem Hammer auf en Finger hauen … Nicht arg … Nur so dass er leicht blau wird und nachts klopft wie die Hölle  😀


Hör mal, ich habe im Handwerk gelernt.
Zum einen habe ich mir schon auf die Finger gehauen,
zum anderen passiert mir das nicht mehr.


----------



## hucki (11 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst was Hauskatzen für
> Schäden in der heimischen Vogelwelt anrichten?



In der Tierwelt nennt sich das natürliche Selektion, oder?

Nur die Stärksten, Schnellsten ... überleben. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2022)

Rostige Nägel haben wir uns übrigens erst nach Feierabend aus den Fuß gezogen, am
Tag war einfach keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> In der Tierwelt nennt sich das natürliche Selektion, oder?
> 
> Nur die Stärksten, Schnellsten ... überleben. 🤷‍♂️


Neh heute muss ja jeder eine Katze und einen Hund haben, obwohl die Wohnsituation nicht dafür geeignet ist. 
Für Herrchen und vor allen Dingen nicht für das Tier.


----------



## s_kraut (12 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Neh heute muss ja jeder eine Katze und einen Hund haben, obwohl die Wohnsituation nicht dafür geeignet ist.
> Für Herrchen und vor allen Dingen nicht für das Tier.


Ja da geh ich mit.
Hunde und Katzen im urbanen Raum....das sehe ich als Tierquälerei.

Wo ich herkomme braucht man die Katzen damit die Mäuse nicht die Oberhand gewinnen. Sei es auf dem Feld oder auf dem Hof.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> In der Tierwelt nennt sich das natürliche Selektion, oder?
> 
> Nur die Stärksten, Schnellsten ... überleben. 🤷‍♂️


Blöd nur das die stärksten und schnellsten Kücken im Nest noch nicht fliegen können.


----------



## hucki (12 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Blöd nur das die stärksten und schnellsten Kücken im Nest noch nicht fliegen können.


Auch da gibt es mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Überlebensstrategien in der Natur.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass sich Katzen zu Rudeln zusammen finden, nur um Vögel zu Tausenden wegen ihres Gefieders zu töten, wie wir Menschen es beispielsweise mit Bisons getan haben.

Das größere Problem wird IMHO sein, dass wir Menschen insgesamt den Lebensraum der Tierwelt stark einschränken.
Daran sind aber nicht die Katzen (oder Hunde) schuld.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Auch da gibt es mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche Überlebensstrategien in der Natur.
> 
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass sich Katzen zu Rudeln zusammen finden, nur um Vögel zu Tausenden wegen ihres Gefieders zu töten, wie wir Menschen es beispielsweise mit Bisons getan haben.
> 
> ...


Aber die Katzen und Hundehalter, die mit den Tieren nicht umgehen können.
Allerdings finden Die Vögel sowieso nicht mehr genug Nahrung, weil die
Menschen auch den Insekten Rückgang verursacht haben, demnächst laufen
wir wie in China mit Wattebäuschen rum und befruchten Apfelbäume.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... Kücken ...


"r" zu wenig oder "c" zu viel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Daran sind aber nicht die Katzen (oder Hunde) schuld.


Nein, daran ist der Mensch schuld. Das ist mir schon klar. Die Frage ist halt, müssen so viele ein Haustier haben ( PS: zur Zeit sind die meisten Tierheime überfüllt, warum wohl ).


----------



## dekuika (12 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> "r" zu wenig oder "c" zu viel


Ein *Küken* (in Österreich auch *Kücken*, *Wuserl* oder *Singerl*, schwäbisch *Bibberle*, Schweizerdeutsch *Bibeli,* bairisch *Biberl*, ostmitteldeutsch auch *Küchlein*, *Kippchen*, *Schüppchen* oder *Schüpplein*) ist in der Ornithologie ein Jungtier der Vögel (frisch geschlüpft bis juvenil).


----------



## MFreiberger (12 September 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> ... in Österreich auch *Kücken* ...


Das war mir nicht bekannt. Allerdings ist @DeltaMikeAir doch kein Österreicher oder war mir auch das einfach nicht bekannt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das war mir nicht bekannt. Allerdings ist....


Man sehe mir den Rechtschreibfehler nach. Danke


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Allerdings ist @DeltaMikeAir doch kein Österreicher oder war mir auch das einfach nicht bekannt?


Ist Michael wohl nicht.
Bevor wir das Thema Schreibweisen noch weiter ausdehnen ...
Hier habe ich gefunden:
"In der Sprachwissenschaft wird grundsätzlich die Schreibung *ai* verwendet, wenn es um die bairische Sprache bzw. bairische Mundart oder den bairischen Dialekt geht."
Das war mir bisher nicht bekannt.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Man sehe mir den Rechtschreibfehler nach. Danke


Machen wir gerne. Das Ankreiden war meinerseits auch nur scherzhaft gemeint, da sich durch Weglassen oder Hinzufügen eines einzelnen Buchstabens gleich zwei "richtige" Schreibweisen ergaben (wobei nur eine sinnvoll eingefügt werden kann).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 September 2022)

Hier können wir weiter über Katzen, Hunde und die Rechtschreibung 
weiter Diskutieren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> In der Tierwelt nennt sich das natürliche Selektion, oder?
> 
> Nur die Stärksten, Schnellsten ... überleben. 🤷‍♂️


Ach .. dann darf mein Hund Katzen fressen wenn er sie erwischt ????


----------



## NBerger (22 September 2022)

> Ach .. dann darf mein Hund Katzen fressen wenn er sie erwischt ????


Aber Klar !!!

Machen Chinesen ja auch...


----------



## hucki (22 September 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach .. dann darf mein Hund Katzen fressen wenn er sie erwischt ????


Wenn er sie erwischt und auch noch heil davon kommt, wird's wohl so geschehen.

Hab' hier im Dorf aber schon Ausgänge in beide Richtungen gesehen:
Tote Katze vs. "zerfetzter" Hund. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## georg28 (23 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Wenn er sie erwischt und auch noch heil davon kommt, wird's wohl so geschehen.
> 
> Hab' hier im Dorf aber schon Ausgänge in beide Richtungen gesehen:
> Tote Katze vs. "zerfetzter" Hund. 🤷‍♂️


Bei den Kanal-Ratten die heutzutage Hunde genannt werden kann das schon seim


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2022)

georg28 schrieb:


> Bei den Kanal-Ratten die heutzutage Hunde genannt werden kann das schon seim


Ein Kater meiner Mutter hat sich regelmäßig den Schäferhund des Nachbars „gekrallt“.
Führte recht schnell zum Nachbarschaftsstreit.


----------



## jensemann (23 September 2022)

In meiner Jugend hatten wir einen für eine Hauskatze ungewöhnlich großen Kater (12Kg, kein Fett). Der hat dem stets vorlauten Boxer des Nachbarn so das Gesicht zerfleischt, dass der verblutet ist. Mäuse fangen war in der Regel unter seiner Würde, es mussten schon Ratten sein 
Der Nachbar hatte dann einen anderen Hund, dem unser "Purzelchen" bereits im Welpenalter die Richtung gewiesen hat. Danach waren die beiden beste Freunde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> 12Kg, *kein Fett*


Wie geht dass denn?


----------



## trobo (23 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie geht dass denn?


Eurotraining!


----------



## jensemann (23 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie geht dass denn?


Ich meinte damit, dass das kein Garfield war sondern ein wirklich großer, muskulöser Kater.


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie geht dass denn?


Es gibt schon große Rassen.
Maine Coon z.B.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt schon große Rassen.


Das war auch eher ironisch gemeint. "Kein Fett" kann ja nicht sein.


----------



## sonny3011 (23 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das war auch eher ironisch gemeint. "Kein Fett" kann ja nicht sein.


Nachdem der Kater sein Debut auf der der Bodybuilding-Bühne gefeiert hat, war der Körperfettanteil mit Sicherheit verschwindend gering


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend hatten wir einen für eine Hauskatze ungewöhnlich großen Kater (12Kg, kein Fett). Der hat dem stets vorlauten Boxer des Nachbarn so das Gesicht zerfleischt, dass der verblutet ist. Mäuse fangen war in der Regel unter seiner Würde, es mussten schon Ratten sein
> Der Nachbar hatte dann einen anderen Hund, dem unser "Purzelchen" bereits im Welpenalter die Richtung gewiesen hat. Danach waren die beiden beste Freunde.


Solche Katzen haben wir auch in der Nachbarschaft
nur nicht ganz so leicht. Im Sommer kann ich Sie immer
hören wenn sie gefüttert werden.


----------



## NBerger (23 September 2022)

Na hoffentlich hat die keine Katzenklappe


----------



## JoGi65 (23 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Solche Katzen haben wir auch in der Nachbarschaft
> nur nicht ganz so leicht. Im Sommer kann ich Sie immer
> hören wenn sie gefüttert werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 63719



Typischer Fall für Safety SPS bei der "Katzenklappe" .


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Typischer Fall für Safety SPS bei der "Katzenklappe" .


Ich weiß, dass einige Zoos ihre RaubtierGehege mit Dold Safemaster STS sichern. Ist ein SchlüsselTransfersystem.


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Solche Katzen haben wir auch in der Nachbarschaft


Die würde sich bei uns bestimmt auch wohlfühlen 😍


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass einige Zoos ihre RaubtierGehege mit Dold Safemaster STS sichern. Ist ein SchlüsselTransfersystem.


mit der Katzenklapoe ist vor 30 Jahren
mal schief gegangen, die war nicht richtig
verschlossen und da hat jemand Pech gehabt 
beim Ausmisten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst was Hauskatzen für
> Schäden in der heimischen Vogelwelt anrichten?


Hauskatzen stehen in der Nahrungskette recht weit oben, zumindest in Europa.

Hast du eigentlich schon mal bedacht, was die heimische Vogelwelt an der heimischen Insektenwelt für einen Schaden anrichtet? Alleine für die Aufzucht von von 4 bis 6 Jungvögeln, wie z.Bsp. Schwalben, werden etwa 1,2 kg Insekten benötigt. Das entspricht ca. 12000 Insekten! Und dann scheißen die uns auch noch die Festerbank voll.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2022)

dann las dich mal von 12.000 Mücken stechen, dann denkst du auch anders.


----------



## jensemann (26 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst was Hauskatzen für
> Schäden in der heimischen Vogelwelt anrichten?


Es sind natürlich die Katzen, die den Schaden in der Vogelwelt anrichten und nicht die Menschen, die den Vögeln den Lebensraum streitig machen indem sie Nistmöglichkeiten entfernen und mit Insektiziden die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen.
Wenn eine Katze einen Vogel erwischt, war dieser zu langsam oder zu vorwitzig. Das nennt man natürliche Auslese. Wenn die Katze ne Maus erwischt, regt sich auch keiner drüber auf solange die Maus nicht auf dem Küchentisch präsentiert wird.


----------



## Plan_B (26 September 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> solange die Maus nicht auf dem Küchentisch präsentiert wird.


Im Schuh versteckt 👍


----------



## NBerger (26 September 2022)

Also doch keine Katzenklappe sondern eine SPS-Lösung mit personalisierter Zutrittskontrolle + Einzelperson Kontrolle "Mauserkennung"


----------

